# The Dog Started It???? Seriously......



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

.....article from my local paper today.....it happened in Ohio.....


*
A police report says 25-year-old Ryan James Stephens was charged with teasing a police dog in the Cincinnati suburb of Mason.

Officer Bradley Walker wrote that he heard the K9 dog barking uncontrollably inside his patrol car while he was investigating a car crash at a pub early Sunday morning. Walker says Stephens was making barking noises and hissing at the animal.

Walker reported that Stephens said "the dog started it" when asked why he was harassing the animal. The officer said Stephens appeared highly intoxicated.

There was no answer to calls to Stephens' home in Mason. He is to appear April 21 in municipal court.*


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

He should have let the dog out to see if the guy still wanted to play.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my pet peeves. 
Thunder doesn't like anyone near HIS car but there always seems to be that one Ahole! ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> One of my pet peeves.
> Thunder doesn't like anyone near HIS car but there always seems to be that one Ahole! ](*,)


or the nice old person that gets real close and smiles real big in the dogs face...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> or the nice old person that gets real close and smiles real big in the dogs face...


That'll do it also! :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> That'll do it also! :lol:


I would have used the taser on him.......

Around here it is the "please don't reach in the car" and I get "oh it's all good, ALL dogs LOVE me"........#-o


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I had a drunk open the door and try to get in the back with my dog. I guess he thought I was a cab. It was almost cartoon-like with me pushing him out of the way and slamming the door on a hairy monster trying to get out.

Lesson #1- Don't hit the door unlocker when there's drunks and mentally ill people around.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I had a drunk open the door and try to get in the back with my dog. I guess he thought I was a cab. It was almost cartoon-like with me pushing him out of the way and slamming the door on a hairy monster trying to get out.
> 
> Lesson #1- Don't hit the door unlocker when there's drunks and mentally ill people around.


I was thinking about stuff like that when I first read this . I learned to make sure my doors where locked when I was a rookie on patrol . 

Had one of our regular drunks try to flag me down for a taxi ride to detox . I tried to drive around him but he was able to open the backdoor and jump in as I went by . I often wondered what the people driving by were thinking watching me pulling a drunk out of the back of my squad car .

The drunks are so brazen around here we watch them trying to open the rear of our patrol squads to get in back while they are having lunch .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it was quite a few years ago but there was a case around here where a drunk lady actually got it the squad and drove it home. It was a K9 squad..

They did not find the car or the dog for around 3 weeks I think it was..

When did find out who took it...they found the car in her garage, and the dog in her house, as her new pet...she liked dogs...and dogs liked her.

can't remember all the details, I think one of her neighbors turned her in.


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

Carol Boche said:


> I would have used the taser on him.......
> 
> Around here it is the "please don't reach in the car" and I get "oh it's all good, ALL dogs LOVE me"........#-o


You'd really think people would get that reaching into a car occupied by any dog is a terrible, terrible idea let alone a police dog. Morons. I will say "The dog started it" actually made me laugh.

We had an old lab when I was growing up who was everybody's friend unless they reached in the car. There were only two close calls luckily (The memorable one being a border guard) but I like to think the people never did that again. 

"Please don't reach in the car. The dog does not like it.", after handing over IDs. 
"Oh. It's fine. I have a lab." *Dumb ass proceeds to try to pet the dog. Dog lunges. Border guard jumps backwards avoiding a nasty bite*
"Are you okay?...That is why I asked you not to reach in the car. If you need to search the car we can take him out."
"Yes. No, that's okay. You're free to go." 

I miss that dog.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Oddly enough, just after I left the job, I was in a smaller town close to where I live and had my Mal in the car with me. My car is only a 2 door sports car, that I can't fit a crate in, so she just rides shotgun with me... 

I decided to stop at Subway so I opened the windows all the way down knowing she'd just hop over to the driver's seat to keep it warm and wouldn't go anywhere. As I was entering two local coppers were leaving, I happened to park beside them.

It was like slow motion as I saw it happening. The rookie (had to have been to be so stupid) put his hand and face into my car, and my female had her ears pinned and hackles straight up. She usually doesn't growl, just nails in situations like that... luckily I knew what was coming, so I darted outside and yelled at her to down and let him know how lucky he came not to get a bite...

Sadly, the probability was that I was lucky she didn't bite as who knows what they would have done. In theory, legally I was covered, but theory only goes so far in the real world...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When that happens (dog barking in the car) I often tell people; the dog's bluffing, just open the door and smack him. Hopefully no one ever takes me up on that. 

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> When that happens (dog barking in the car) I often tell people; the dog's bluffing, just open the door and smack him. Hopefully no one ever takes me up on that.
> 
> DFrost


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:=D>


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> When that happens (dog barking in the car) I often tell people; the dog's bluffing, just open the door and smack him. Hopefully no one ever takes me up on that.
> 
> DFrost


LOL I like that one! I say something similar to my mom when she messes with my dogs. "Ah he's just playing, now go out there and pet him."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i've had 2 "truck" dogs that turned into 'cab" dogs once i figured out that ppl just CANNOT get over the "dogs love me" BS. one i actually posted a sign on the back window of the cab stating "do not pet: this dog WILL bite". it helped...that and the windows rolled up far enough she couldn't get her mouth out there, lol.

and i've found that most LE do NOT appreciate me having a GSD in the vehicle. but that's another couple of stories.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

When I drive around doing "Honey Do's", my dog rides in the back seat with me, with window open, tounge flapping around like the old glory.

Stopped at a traffic light, in another lane a towtruck with 2 dumbasses in there, arms hanging in the window, loud music, the works...

We are waiting for the green light.

They were pointing a the dog, and started yelling...

I shot them a glance over my shoulder, nothing...

YO DOG! WHATCHA DOIN'? HEY DOG! ARRRGH, trying to growl, I guess.

The dog glances at me, does a small growl then does a gutural, from the stomach, rapid 3 or 4 "get lost" barks.

As he was barking, since the guy was parallel to him with both windows open, some of his saliva lands o the guy's face.

He just quietly wipes it off and I can see his window going up.

I swear I thought he dog was grinning, or it looked like that to me in the rear view mirror.

Reading all the replies, funny stuff happens out there...


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Why is that? Stealing their thunder?



ann schnerre said:


> and i've found that most LE do NOT appreciate me having a GSD in the vehicle. but that's another couple of stories.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Why is that? Stealing their thunder?



Probably because she get pulled over so much. :roll: :grin:


----------



## brian w. kimbell (Feb 5, 2011)

people can't seem to resist coming up to my bloodhound pup, which is fine, i want him friendly and socialized, but he attracts a fair amount of "freakshows". when one of those gets too annoying i just lie and say "yep, he's in training as a drug dog". you'd be amazed at how quickly this gets rid of them!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

brian w. kimbell said:


> people can't seem to resist coming up to my bloodhound pup, which is fine, i want him friendly and socialized, but he attracts a fair amount of "freakshows". when one of those gets too annoying i just lie and say "yep, he's in training as a drug dog". you'd be amazed at how quickly this gets rid of them!


Wait until your hound grows up......they don't tend to be the most tolerant of people.....except when they get to the end of the trail and get their reward. 

My bloodhound is an ASS to people who invade his space....


----------

